# Max Trax



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

anyone have any contact information like the last name of this Dave guy in Spencer Port New York that supposedly builds custom race tracks.
his phone number or maybe it is the "official" Max Trax shop phone number is disconnected.
my buddy has been emailing with no reply.
is there something about custom routed/CNCed race tracks that causes people to take sizable deposits (like half the amount of the complete track) and then do NOTHING ?
any information as to the whereabouts, condition or criminal status of this guy would be greatly appreciated.
thank you in advance for your kind consideration.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Have a look here, Al.
This is interesting.

I copy this from the Home page at max trax


*Welcome to MaxTrax Scale Racing
*

*Important message*

As many are aware a recent tragedy in my life has taken its toll on me personally and the business. I ask for your continued patience as I work to sort out the future and get to complete orders. Many customers have had to wait an unbelievable amount of time and for that I apologize. The priority had to be what it had to be these last months and being a small business, when I am not able to work, tracks cannot be finished. My apologies to all who have been made to feel ignored from phone calls and emails and if you felt that your questions have gone unanswered.​ This tragedy has put me into a financial debt that seems insurmountable. I don't want to close MaxTrax as I have enjoyed the many years of making fine quality tracks for so many but this may be the only way. So many hours of time spent designing, engineering, and preparation for each track order before it even goes into production, time that has never been passed along in the final cost of each track has made me question the viability of continuing. The financial burden I face now compounded with those customers who wish to cancel orders have put me into a dire situation. I ask for your help, your understanding, and patience. -Thank you very much. ​ If you would like to see MaxTrax survive, I would like to hear from you. If you wish to help with donations of any amount, it would be so much appreciated and might help to get me through this tough time and allow MaxTrax to continue. ​ *If you wish to donate to "Save MaxTrax fund" please send a check to the adress on the contacts page.*



http://www.maxtraxracing.com/


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx joe


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I have met Dave a couple of times, he is good people. I have the first Max Trax they ever made and sold, #OO1 if you will. I am sorry to hear that he is having difficulties, and wish him well! pig


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, thank you all.
I have been contacted in many ways and I have a better understanding of Dave's situation. I don't know that it would be fair to anyone involved for me to say more.
I have shared everything that was told me with my buddy Hank and he also has a better understanding.
again thank you everyone for your support and please, let us show some support for Dave and his family.
al


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Since no one speaks of his actual situation, I hope he gets thru whatever he's going thru. We only have a few sources for these great tracks and we cant afford to lose any one.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Great news! Although delayed for a few months, my Max Trax has finally arrived. David is a man of his word and is back in production. It got here today and looks perfect as expected. I hope this ends the speculation. :thumbsup:

Al DeYoung


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Great news, take your time in assembly & enjoy!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Al, thank you for that good news. I am hopping my buddy Hank's track arrives soon as well and that Dave has been able to see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------

